# Color blindness test



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Here is a simple color blindness test.

http://encarta.msn.com/media_461516354/ ... _Test.html


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Good here. 8)


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

What does it mean when you see 74?  Just kidding!!!!

Bob


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Good here too.. kinda nice to know. My dad was color blind, but was one hell of a hunter.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Good here :beer:


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

Here's an interactive one:

http://lelombrik.free.fr/LoMBriK/test_daltonien.swf


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

That one is more fun.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

very nice, should come with a heart attack warning


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: didn't expect that


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

WOW...... :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Its more like a heart check :lol:


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

Guys I must really be f'd up!! The first test i see 37!!! The choices are 57 and 35 if I remember right, I see one of each, seriously!!!!  That can not be good...then on that interactive one, three of the tests I couldn't even see a number!!! I knew I was colorblind but my god!! LOL

Kind of scary!! :beer:

zach


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

i too am a colorblind [email protected]


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I agree Militant_ I almost fell off my chair!

Well now I know that i'm not colorblind and I have good reflexes too!

:lol:

:beer:


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Now I can see I **** my pants.. Thanks.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Holy Sh*tBalls!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm golden!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Pest you Dink!!  You need to put a disclaimer on that for old guys like me!!!

I liked it though!

Bob


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Good one Reverend Pesti.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

damn i jumped out of my chair! i had the volume way up! u dirty punk i was like i dont see i number on the last one so i type zero and bang AH!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Funny Shiz... :toofunny:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

After I soiled my jeans, I had my wife take the test when she got home (had the speakers cranked) She was really trying to figure out that last one, she was leaning right into the moniter. and WOW did she fly back HAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

YEeeah! :beer:


----------

